# northern ireland shows...



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

anyone ever come over?
there is a qualifying show on easter tuesday just up the road from me- i'll be going in a spectator capacity only as per usual.
but does anyone ever come over for shows? i'd love to see some of your doglets competing if you ever do! i'll get in the coffee and tea :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

How do you find out about shows in Northern Ireland? I would only being going as a spectator as well but would love to see what goes on and meet other dogs too!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

through the belfast dog show society... Judges, Schedule & Entry Form

or through fosse-data... Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information

it is the one at knockaghview on the 22nd i'll definitely be going to, so if you fancy going let me know and i can say hi!

shows here always seem to be quite hard to find out about (even more so with toys) but any i find out about that isn't on these sites i'll send you a message to let you know if you like?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, yes please! I vaguely remember seeing something on fb about that one, I'm not from this side of town originally but that's off the top road isn't it? (I go to sainsburys that way as the traffic is lighter!) 

It's a completely new experience for me and if my hubby is off that day, it will be a great chance to have a nosey at what goes on!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

yip- it's just between greenisland and trooperslane on the top road!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

A lot of the shows up here are through the IKC shows rather than KC so often better to look on Irish websites tbh  showdogentry.ie will show you shows up North there were two ran by IKC in Kings Hall the weekend just gone.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Meezey said:


> A lot of the shows up here are through the IKC shows rather than KC so often better to look on Irish websites tbh  showdogentry.ie will show you shows up North there were two ran by IKC in Kings Hall the weekend just gone.


cheers! for some reason that page doesn't always load for me.
i actually just learned of the kings hall ones yesterday when a friend posted that he'd been on FB- the same one that was supposed to let me know when it was on


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

There was Portadown on Saturday and Banbridge on Sunday  There are a few coming up in May too, there is a Newtownards International Champ show the 11th of May I think at Ards Rugby club it's their first international show, should be brilliant  lot more dogs at the Champ shows too  we are at the Belfast Open Show on Tuesday!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My breeders greyhound puppy went BPIS at Portadown champ show on saturday.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm gonna be begging my parents to take me to the int show- i bet it will be great!
i'll maybe see you on the tuesday then meezy! (if you see a girl looking nervous and uncomfortable staring at all the rotties you'll know its me deciding if i should walk up to someone and just say... 'meezy?' lol!)


congrats to your breeder freyja- wish i'd been there!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> i'm gonna be begging my parents to take me to the int show- i bet it will be great!
> i'll maybe see you on the tuesday then meezy! (if you see a girl looking nervous and uncomfortable staring at all the rotties you'll know its me deciding if i should walk up to someone and just say... 'meezy?' lol!)
> 
> congrats to your breeder freyja- wish i'd been there!!


lol I have really blonde hair right now so blonde curly looking slightly bored that'll be me lol My name is Kim don't think there are many Rottweiler's at the open show as there is a big champ show in Dublin on Sunday  
My sister usually travels with us to shows but if she's not with us, and you can get to Belfast easily and early we could take you with us to Ards? I'll let you know what I'm wearing on Tuesday closer to the time!!! lol

Oh I watched that Freya lovely puppy  My friends Akita pup went BBPIS at Portadown and another friend went BIS at Banbridge with his Rottweiler boy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I may be going to the open show does anyone have the address for the place for google?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I may be going to the open show does anyone have the address for the place for google?


the easter tuesday one is it?
Knockaghview Equestrian Centre | GreenIsland, Co.Antrim
if you google the knockagh lodge it is just down the road from it- like 100ft or so...

i'm getting soo excited now! lol

that would be brilliant if you were able to Kim, i really do need to get out to more shows without relying on the always late parental taxi  lol

i'm stacie btw... darkish blonde hair, probably with a bow in my hair (cuz i'm a grown up  ) and look about 14! lmao!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes thank you I couldn't find the address . I should be able to get a lift down it's only about half an hour I think.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm going to try and get to the Tuesday show, now, this may be a very silly question but do you bring your own non showing dogs with you? Shadow is being extremely silly (ie wanting to greet all dogs with what I will politely call joyful exuberance) and I would hate to bring her and it not be the form and have everyone look at my badly behaved dog and be disgusted. I'm only five minutes down the road from it anyway so I can bring her or or leave her for an hour or two. 

I'll give you all a clue as to what I look like, my avatar name!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you can only bring entered dogs.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ta, saved from a major faux pas!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I'm going to try and get to the Tuesday show, now, this may be a very silly question but do you bring your own non showing dogs with you? Shadow is being extremely silly (ie wanting to greet all dogs with what I will politely call joyful exuberance) and I would hate to bring her and it not be the form and have everyone look at my badly behaved dog and be disgusted. I'm only five minutes down the road from it anyway so I can bring her or or leave her for an hour or two.
> 
> I'll give you all a clue as to what I look like, my avatar name!


It's an open show most allow dogs not for exhibition there, best to drop the secretary a email and ask but you can normally  Jackie Stubbs is the Sec [email protected] some shows you just have to let them know and pay £5 for insurance


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks meezey, I think I'll err on the side of caution this time and leave madam at home with her kong and This Morning. Ohhhh, I'm all excited now!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Thanks meezey, I think I'll err on the side of caution this time and leave madam at home with her kong and This Morning. Ohhhh, I'm all excited now!


Okay ummm and Cian is very exuberant lol Show dogs are naughty too  Cian will jump up and kiss people, he loves meeting other dogs too... We got in trouble at the Celtic Champ show ( Irish Crufts) from the GSD people for distracting their dogs as 3 Rottie boys were playing together and rarrrring at each other  Cheek of them they are that noisy they are always put as far away from other rings as possible lol


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Then you'll be easy to spot! I'm feeling like worlds worst owner at the min, Shadows classes stopped in March and I still haven't heard whether she restarts in May and she has turned into a hooligan. 

We were at the beach the other day and put her back on lead when a man and his two labs approached and I (stupidly) thought, well, they are better greeting off lead and called were his friendly. It descended from there. Shadow was so joyous she leapt like a bulldozer at one and was ridiculously rude and the lab gave her such a telling off, husband and man seemed not too concerned and Shadow retreated, I took a mini stroke and she did it AGAIN so it was back on lead for her. I was all flustered the whole day. A less well adjusted dog would have gone to town on her and I really thought we were teaching her manners better than we obviously have been! Flipping dogs, sent to disgrace us.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Meezey said:


> lol I have really blonde hair right now so blonde curly looking slightly bored that'll be me lol My name is Kim don't think there are many Rottweiler's at the open show as there is a big champ show in Dublin on Sunday
> My sister usually travels with us to shows but if she's not with us, and you can get to Belfast easily and early we could take you with us to Ards? I'll let you know what I'm wearing on Tuesday closer to the time!!! lol
> 
> Oh I watched that Freya lovely puppy  My friends Akita pup went BBPIS at Portadown and another friend went BIS at Banbridge with his Rottweiler boy


I've not met her in the flesh yet but have seen loads of photos of her. It was also her first ever champ show. I'm hoping to see her soon she said she was bringing her greyhound pup over for Birmingham National show but she also has a black youngster so I'm not sure which she is bringing.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Did any of you go to Belfast dog society open show today?

Our new puppy Peter won his puppy class, went BPIB and then BOB beating the CACIB and BOB winner from the champ show last weekend I have been told. He was shown by his breeder as obviously he is still in Ireland but he comes to us in 2 weeks time.

Just a pity its my OH who will be showing him and not me.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw some of the whippet judging but there were so many of them .

I met the gorgeous Cian and possibly came across a bit rude I didn't mean to and I was very taken with the little pom bob.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I saw some of the whippet judging but there were so many of them .
> 
> I met the gorgeous Cian and possibly came across a bit rude I didn't mean to and I was very taken with the little pom bob.


I didn't see the whippet judging sorry!

You didn't come across as rude Nicky  it was lovely to meet you..


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Peter would have been in the first whippet class. They did say there was a big entry about 20 they said.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think they were second only to staffies in numbers along with kerry blues or at least that's how it seemed, apparently there was some big drive to get as many kerries there are possible. The whippets I saw were lovely dogs but I was mostly at the other end of the hall with the terriers.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Yup, I was there too. I saw lots of whippets but didn't see the judging, I was watching the labs and the staffies were just behind them so I saw that too. I thought there was a good few boxers as well. I'm nearly sure I was standing beside Meezey at one stage but they were showing the rotties and I didn't want to get in the middle of things. (I was the woman with the red hair with a wee boy attached to me, happily licking a lolly pop which was the best part of his day, apparently)

My daughter was most taken by a pair of pointers, my son enjoyed the agility, my husband fussed a Great Dane and thinks Shadow would be good at the obedience(HA! Love really is blind) and I just liked watching what all goes on.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Yup, I was there too. I saw lots of whippets but didn't see the judging, I was watching the labs and the staffies were just behind them so I saw that too. I thought there was a good few boxers as well. I'm nearly sure I was standing beside Meezey at one stage but they were showing the rotties and I didn't want to get in the middle of things. (I was the woman with the red hair with a wee boy attached to me, happily licking a lolly pop which was the best part of his day, apparently)
> 
> My daughter was most taken by a pair of pointers, my son enjoyed the agility, my husband fussed a Great Dane and thinks Shadow would be good at the obedience(HA! Love really is blind) and I just liked watching what all goes on.


Oh you should have said hello lol


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm actually very shy in real life, I'm suprised my husband wasn't over, he is not shy and I had him warned not to go about petting dogs about to go and be judged without asking first. 

I'm kind of sorry I didn't do anything with Shadow but I wouldn't have the first clue where to begin, from filling out the form to where you go to show and what is expected of you. Shadows nearly 8 months so would have been in the puppy section, if that's even the right title for it and bar her over exuberance, I don't think she would be any worse behaved than some I saw having a right good time!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I'm actually very shy in real life, I'm suprised my husband wasn't over, he is not shy and I had him warned not to go about petting dogs about to go and be judged without asking first.
> 
> I'm kind of sorry I didn't do anything with Shadow but I wouldn't have the first clue where to begin, from filling out the form to where you go to show and what is expected of you. Shadows nearly 8 months so would have been in the puppy section, if that's even the right title for it and bar her over exuberance, I don't think she would be any worse behaved than some I saw having a right good time!


If she is KC registered then pop along to ringcraft to see  Talk to the people in your breed and get an honest opinion of her, and give it a go  You can do KC shows and if you register her with the IKC you can show there too  There is a big IKC show coming up in May 11th the Newtownards International Show different show to KC shows  if you come along to that come chat to us we won't bite lol OH is the one who loves showing and he judges too so I'm sure he would be happy to give advice if you want, show people are friendly and like everyone else we love our dogs so love talking about them lol Told you they were not all well behaved lol they have fun and allowed to be pups  Most dogs love shows! Ohhh just realised I assumed you meant showing when you could mean agility lol


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Shadow is IKC! I would only want to let shadow have a stab at agility for her fun, I'm too nervy and would make a balls of it running around the place and she's too young for even that at the minute. 

Any road up, something has been niggling me since I saw your post and then I clocked on, Shadows papers are still registered to her breeder. I thought nothing of it at the time but I will need to rectify that ASAP, everything else, her microchip etc is up to date - bad me! 

I'm sort of snookered in relation to training classes etc as I don't drive and my husband works shifts, getting to the good citizens foundation classes was a job in itself and we are hopefully starting bronze in a fortnight which means him swapping shifts, using up lieu days and all sorts. Doing dog stuff is very hard work, innit? 

Gonna try my damnedest to get to ards and have a nosey and I think decide from there what to do next. I promise I will come up and say hello this time!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Shadow is IKC! I would only want to let shadow have a stab at agility for her fun, I'm too nervy and would make a balls of it running around the place and she's too young for even that at the minute.
> 
> Any road up, something has been niggling me since I saw your post and then I clocked on, Shadows papers are still registered to her breeder. I thought nothing of it at the time but I will need to rectify that ASAP, everything else, her microchip etc is up to date - bad me!
> 
> ...


Have a chat about agility never know you might excel at it 

Make sure to come and say "hello" I might have a face like a smacked arse but I am friendly really lol  
I have no life outside dogs, cats and fish lol lol


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Whoever said being a grown up was glamorous, eh? Hopefully see you at Ards. I texted my husband did he know where it was and he replied 'aye, I think it's opposite where the old Lee jeans factory shop was'. How Northern Irish people find places, what cheap place it's near!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i didn't make it 
i got up for 8, was ready and all by 9... at 9.37 i let the girls out for their last wee before i left (dad was coming up to give me a lift then work at my fence while watching the girls...) but it seems that ONE bark is enough to warrant the reproductive organ that live upstairs to shout at me through her window again like i'm a bad child- which at that time of morning is apparently enough to send me into an anxiety attack and ruin my day :sad:


so sorry i didn't make it- i was really looking forward to meeting everyone 
glad everyone had a lovely day!!! fairly good weather for it n all!

so, newtownards then!? :thumbsup:



MrsRed- sure, i'll sign kitty or kuki up for agility... that was you'll never have to worry about shadow being the orst in the ring!  :thumbsup:



oh, and since all the norn iron peeps are here... have you all heard about the animal welfare rally on sunday at belfast city hall? i can send details to anyone interested.... we're hoping for a great turnout- and almost all the political parties are sending a rep or 2- to stand side by side for the cause!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Your neighbour sounds delightful . Hopefully she doesn't ruin the champ show for you.

It was a lovely day until I was leaving and then of course it started pouring with rain. It was inside so it wasn't really a problem, although I don't envy the little fluffy dogs as it started just before group judging and the exercise bit was outside :scared:. 

I don't know about saturday but I should be able to go to the champ show I think.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I was looking for a woman with a bow in her hair, kodakuki! 

I watched the novice agility and a fair few pups escaped the ring in a run of unfettered joy, ours couldn't be much worse, could they? 

I've seen the meet up at city hall on fb but unfortunately can't make it but I'm definitely going to Ards and if I play my cards right, my mother in law may watch my youngest so I can concentrate on what's actually going on without the continual 'no, you've had enough sweets, yes, I will find the toilet now' ad infinitum!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mrsred said:


> I was looking for a woman with a bow in her hair, kodakuki!
> 
> I watched the novice agility and a fair few pups escaped the ring in a run of unfettered joy, ours couldn't be much worse, could they?
> 
> I've seen the meet up at city hall on fb but unfortunately can't make it but I'm definitely going to Ards and if I play my cards right, my mother in law may watch my youngest so I can concentrate on what's actually going on without the continual 'no, you've had enough sweets, yes, I will find the toilet now' ad infinitum!


Watch the agility at crufts even some of the top champion dogs can lose their minds and decide to go crazy :lol:. I'm sure you'd do fine what breed do you have?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

A lab, but I would only want to do it for fun for Shadow herself. One of my trainers from the good citizen classes was there doing it with her own dogs, my husband likes the idea of the obedience but I wouldn't have minded having a crack at showing. 

It's all pie in the sky really as I don't drive and husband works shifts and unless you live in walking distance from the clubs , you're snookered without transport to do these things seriously. 

I'm going to have a chat with as many as I can at Ards before I do anything as I do have children that have various after school things which is awkward enough to sort out. What I REALLY need is a lotto win, then hubby can retire out, I will do a crash course in driving and send the kids to Hogwarts and then I can chuffing well do as I please!


----------



## Arcwarp (Apr 26, 2014)

I really wanted to attend that show, shame I was stuck at work all day! D:

Do any of you know of any other upcoming shows that I can attend to get a handle on how the showing world works? I'm desperately looking for Ringcraft classes I can attend with my pup to get him up to scratch but I can't seem to find anything... Especially since I don't have a bloomin' car! Lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Arcwarp said:


> I really wanted to attend that show, shame I was stuck at work all day! D:
> 
> Do any of you know of any other upcoming shows that I can attend to get a handle on how the showing world works? I'm desperately looking for Ringcraft classes I can attend with my pup to get him up to scratch but I can't seem to find anything... Especially since I don't have a bloomin' car! Lol


Information

Meezey has a rottweiler she might be able to give you advice on showing him. Love the name btw.


----------



## Arcwarp (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh no! It's forever until the next show!

Still gives us some time to get practicing. 

That would be fantastic. If Meezey has any tips on where I can get started that would be fantastic. My aunt (under the name newfanova) did a lot of showing with Newfoundlands and Duck Toller Retreivers and I've put the word out asking for a few tips there but I definitely could do with getting some advise from someone with Rottie experience.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There's also
http://www.dogshowentry.ie/OnlineEntries/Doc/Schedules/NDC_SCH14.pdf

You can get a fairly good idea of what's going on from just watching. That's what I'll be doing anyway


----------



## Arcwarp (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for the links. 

I think I might try to get out there and attend. Observing how it works would do wonders.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Where abouts in Belfast are you? There are a few ringcraft classes, most will need transport  we attended one in Bangor and one in Newtownards, mostly because they are used to having Rottweiler's in the classes, there is one in Mallusk too, we went once but not really happy with it compared to other classes. Rottweiler's are baited in the ring and most tend to free stack, did you get your boy from here? Does his breeder show they are always good for tips and advise too. Belfast Dog Show Society don't have classes but do have match nights first Thursday every month but they can be good to go to if you want advise as the Secretary of BDSS is a Rottweiler breeder and shows too ( got my first Rottweiler from him) so getting there and talking to Jackie and Andrea Stubbs would be good! Also we have the Northern Ireland Rottweiler Club open Show 7th May at Shorts Recreation Ground, not sure of the entry as yet, but OH is judging so that is purely Rottweilers. Their champ show is the same weekend as The Belfast Dog Show Society Champ show at Shorts again in September.


----------

